# Are you ignoring me?



## Tom Cashel (Mar 4, 2005)

Well, stop it.

I've mended my ways. I've adjusted my attitude. I've licked the boots of the Grandjoker Vladinmire Pokethankenschefft.

So stop ignoring me. Or at least admit it if you are.

(I had to post this, due to this thread.)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 4, 2005)

Apparently, I'm not ignoring you.


----------



## Darkness (Mar 4, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Apparently, I'm not ignoring you.



Neither am I, but some people who think it's funny to claim they are even though they are not will soon stop by.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 4, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Neither am I, but some people who think it's funny to claim they are even though they are not will soon stop by.



 Yeah, I just thought I'd at least get this started on a different track than usual.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 4, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Neither am I, but some people who think it's funny to claim they are even though they are not will soon stop by.



I'm ignoring you!

Sorry, I couldn't let that comment go unanswered.


----------



## Darkness (Mar 4, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Yeah, I just thought I'd at least get this started on a different track than usual.



Good thinking.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 4, 2005)

I could be...you don't know...


----------



## Hand of Evil (Mar 4, 2005)

Sorry, I can't see anything you are saying...yep, can't see it...I am talking to myself right now...don't see you, nope not at all...la la la la la la la la la la la la...


----------



## Darkness (Mar 4, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I could be *a mountain goat wearing a yellow duck costume*...you don't know...



No, but I've been suspecting as much for a while.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 4, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> No, but I've been suspecting as much for a while.




Fooled you, I'm a duck in a goat costume!!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 4, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Fooled you, I'm a duck in a goat costume!!



 The implications of that are staggering.


----------



## Henry (Mar 4, 2005)

Damn, wish I could see what Tom said. Maybe I should...



nahh!

Hi, Tom! Whatever you said, I hope you have a good weekend!


----------



## Darkness (Mar 4, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Fooled you, I'm a duck in a goat costume!!



Curses! Foiled again.

This insolence shall not stand. In retribution, I'm putting Tom Cashel on my ignore list!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Mar 4, 2005)

Last time I saw Tom, he looked like this...


----------



## Crothian (Mar 4, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> The implications of that are staggering.





That typing with webbed feet explains many of my posts?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 4, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> That typing with webbed feet explains many of my posts?



 No, that you're an ooze reading a book inside a duck-goat costume.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 4, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> No, that you're an ooze reading a book inside a duck-goat costume.



The book is the instruction manual to try to operate the duck-goat robot.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Mar 4, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Sorry, I can't see anything you are saying...yep, can't see it...I am talking to myself right now...don't see you, nope not at all...la la la la la la la la la la la la...




Well...well...erm...you...uh...forget it.



			
				Henry said:
			
		

> Hi, Tom! Whatever you said, I hope you have a good weekend!




You too, Henry! Be sure to...uh..._forget it_.



			
				Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Last time I saw Tom, he looked like this...




Still do, except for my new hat.



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> No, that you're an ooze reading a book inside a duck-goat costume.




"Ignore that ooze behind the duck-shaped curtain!!"


----------



## jaerdaph (Mar 4, 2005)

Did somebody say something?


----------



## DaveMage (Mar 5, 2005)

Jaerdaph, you've got to get with Hand of Evil and get that brain avatar of yours to animate...


----------



## der_kluge (Mar 6, 2005)

jaerdaph said:
			
		

> Did somebody say something?





Damnit! You beat me to it.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Mar 6, 2005)

Tom Cashel said:
			
		

> Well, stop it.
> 
> I've mended my ways. I've adjusted my attitude. I've licked the boots of the Grandjoker Vladinmire Pokethankenschefft.
> 
> ...




I liekd the "Old You" better than this bootlicker


----------



## Buttercup (Mar 6, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Fooled you, I'm a duck in a goat costume!!




On the internet, nobody knows you're a duck.


----------



## diaglo (Mar 6, 2005)

i've never ignore you. You've got too much class.

as for the rest of the people on this thread... i don't know what they are saying.

although, i can see the duck feathery.. or does that make him a furry?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Mar 7, 2005)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Jaerdaph, you've got to get with Hand of Evil and get that brain avatar of yours to animate...



Like so:


----------



## Gez (Mar 7, 2005)

I never noticed up to now that HoE's avatar was animated. Very subtle.

Now, can somebody explain to me the point of that thread? Why would Ankh-Morpork Guard start a thread with this enigmatic message of "Apparently, I'm not ignoring you" ? It looks like somebody starting a new thread instead of replying to someone else's post, but this isn't possible anymore since the "New Thread" button isn't available in showthread.php. 

Mike, can you explain that?


----------



## DaveMage (Mar 7, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Like so:




Oooo...cool.


----------



## Conaill (Mar 7, 2005)

Weird... a whole thread with not a single post in it. Oh well...


----------



## Mark (Mar 7, 2005)

Tom Cashel said:
			
		

> Are you ignoring me?




_You don't make it easy..._


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 7, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Neither am I, but some people who think it's funny to claim they are even though they are not will soon stop by.



 Now would I do that?

Of course I would!  And of course I'm ignoring you, whoever you are.


----------



## Steverooo (Mar 8, 2005)

I am ignoring you, Tom.  Have been since about the 17th time you brought up the NY Rangers in a D&D Ranger thread... and I plan to continue.  If I want to see what you have to say, I'll just click on the link to show it.  Otherwise, I don't have to see the same, old, tired, so-called joke...

Say, that "forever" didn't last very long, did it?  Glad to see you've "reformed".


----------



## Tom Cashel (Mar 8, 2005)

Did that last post have anything in it worth clicking for?


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 8, 2005)

Tom Cashel said:
			
		

> Did that last post have anything in it worth clicking for?



 Why, yes.    Yes it did.  You want to click on it.  Really you do.


----------

